# B 275 starter won't engage when cold out



## Halscamp (Nov 27, 2014)

My starter will not engage when it is below 0 degrees C (32 F). Nothing happens at all, no clicking, nothing. When it is above freezing out it engages perfectly every time as soon as the control linkage to the starter is pushed down. Is it possible that it can freeze up inside? If so wouldn't it dry out after operating the tractor for a few hours. This started happening this winter for the first winter in 15 years. 

Any help appreciated. 
Halscamp


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

When it is below 32 degrees, Have you tried something like a hair dryer to the starter and see if it will work. If nothing happens when doing this, It may be something other than the starter...

Does the starter have any vent holes which would prevent condensation build-up that may have become plugged with any foreign debris or oil?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Being that it happens around the freezing point, I'd suspect water or condensation buildup like ftorleans1 said. His idea of using a hair dryer or other heat source to warm the starter is a good idea. Its possible moisture got in there and is freezing up the solenoid or motor.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I had that happen on an old Chevy. Found a block of ice around the starter bendix,that wouldn't let it move.
I pulled the starter,and drilled a drain hole,near the bottom of the nose,and it worked fine,after that.


----------



## Halscamp (Nov 27, 2014)

Well I'm starting to get excited. Yesterday it was not bad out, at -4 C, and when I pushed down on the starter leaver ---- nothing---- so I grabbed a hair dryer and had a hard time aiming it at the starter because of the loader arm but managed to get it pointed at the front of the starter and at a point about halfway back the casing. I blew high heat at it for no more than a minute and just had to try the manual start leaver --- couldn't wait--- and guess what ----- it engaged. Today it is -14 C out so I can't wait to try it again.

Thanks for the hairdryer hint.

Will have to investigate the moisture/water problem next.

Thanks ftorleans 1


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

You are Welcome Halscamp! It may very well be a condensation problem. Do check to see if the starter has any vent holes which have become plugged with some sort of debris or oil. If not, Check to see if anything unusual is running down over the starter which could freeze up on the inside. 

You should be able to hold the hairdryer to the starter for several minutes before running any risk of over heating it.

We are anxious to hear what happens with the colder temperatures!!!

If you're able, Send us a few pictures showing the area around the starter...


----------

